# SARMS for cutting



## Lanbro (May 19, 2015)

Currently on 500 Test E a week and 50mg Proviron every day. 

Looking to add a SARM to help cut and either preserve or build lean mass. I don't want to take anything that will make me hold water. I'm currently leaning out nicely.

46 yrs old
5'9
200
9% BF

Trying to get down to 6-7% for the summer. 

Thanks


----------



## Lanbro (May 25, 2015)

Ok gentlemen. I did a little research and took advantage of the sale. This what I bought. 

SARMs S4 25MG/ML - 30ML	ss4-6000	2	
GW501516 10MG/ML - 30ML	gw8000	2	
MK-2866 30MG/ML - 30ML	osta7000	2
Pramipexole 2MG/ML - 30ML	pram15000	1	
Tadalafil Citrate 25MG/ML x 30ML	tada13000	1	
Noopept 20MG/ML x 30ML	noo18000	1	
Clenbuterol 200MCG/ML - 30ML	ai2000	1



Any help on the dosing and timing of S4, GW and MK would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HimRoid (Jun 4, 2015)

Lanbro said:


> Ok gentlemen. I did a little research and took advantage of the sale. This what I bought.
> 
> SARMs S4 25MG/ML - 30ML	ss4-6000	2
> GW501516 10MG/ML - 30ML	gw8000	2
> ...


S-4 is similar in effect to anavar. It has a 4 hour half life. I would take 10mg 4 times a day. Higher doses tend to cause poor night vision and a yellow tint to vision. It's only temporary and vision returns to normal after discontinuing S-4 for a week.

MK-2866 has a 24 hour half life so just take it upon waking at a dose of 25-30mg.


----------



## Lanbro (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Lanbro (Jun 9, 2015)

HimRoid said:


> S-4 is similar in effect to anavar. It has a 4 hour half life. I would take 10mg 4 times a day. Higher doses tend to cause poor night vision and a yellow tint to vision. It's only temporary and vision returns to normal after discontinuing S-4 for a week.
> 
> MK-2866 has a 24 hour half life so just take it upon waking at a dose of 25-30mg.



How much is a full dropper? 35mg?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 10, 2015)

Lanbro said:


> How much is a full dropper? 35mg?



It depends where you bought it but many are 1.5ml so that would be...

MK-2866 30mg per ml = 45mg in a full dropper
S4 25mg per ml = 37.5mg in a full dropper


----------



## Lanbro (Jun 10, 2015)

Everything I bought was from Superior Peptide Europe. I figured the Tadalafil was as advertised and these would be too. 

I want to cut for the summer, so looking to S4 and Mk-2866. Not sure about doing the GW now after reading about the potential cancer risk.


----------

